# Pm25mv  With Dro Pros Dro's



## sammy904 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just recently became a member of this forum.  After some thought... I decided this machine was my best choice.  Here are some photos... I got the movable stand off of ebay and added Dro Pros dro's kit. I started out with a 4x8 cnc router,  later on purchased a grizzly G0752 lathe, and now this new addition to fuel my hobby.. welcome any criticism and comments..


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 24, 2016)

I had a PM25 with a DroPros DRO before I moved up. Did a lot of work on that mill. Have fun!


----------



## jer (Feb 24, 2016)

Welcome, it looks like it ought to do the job.


----------

